# Is there anybody there



## Gweilo (Jan 14, 2019)

Just reading the dates on the posts, are there any Systema practioner still on the forum?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 14, 2019)

I think there may be one or two that still look in from time to time, but I don’t think any of our other Systema practicing members are particularly active on the forum at the moment.


----------



## Buka (Jan 15, 2019)

@Brian King is a Systema practioner. He stops in from time to time.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 21, 2019)

I am horrible about this... but I just found my login creddentials and I am going to try to get myself to start checking in here again every once in a while.
-Arthur


----------



## Brian King (Feb 21, 2019)

Welcome back Arthur. Been way too long my friend. 
Brian


----------



## Arthur (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey Brian! Thanks. I tried to get myself active again on E-budo last year.. but then weird life stuff happened, and then I forgot about it. Until this reminded me. Oh Crap now that is two boards on my mind. I'm already
overwhelmed by coming out of my cave


----------

